# When to NOT Get a Vet-Check



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have never gotten a vet check. BUT... I haven't put over $4500 into a purchase. I usually buy lesser trained or babies, do the work myself or pay for training along the way. That way I get them trained how I want them trained and their value go's up.

So... My personal limit I think is $5k. If the horse is $5K or more then I will vet check unless I have a concern. Any less.... eh.

BUT - I keep my horses at my own house and I don't sell them.

Pistol I've had 30 years
Blue I've had 14 years
Beauty I've had 12 years
Riley I've had 10 years
Sierra I've had 10 years
Cloud I've had 2 years


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I have never gotten a vet check either.

All but 1 our our horse/ponies where free. The one very cheap. I knew all the horses ponies before I ever got them.

So no need IMO for a vert check.

However if I where buying a horse for $$$ I would most definitely get a vet check


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

@farmpony84 @ChitChatChet
Thank you both! I got a vet check on my first horse...because you know, first horse, trying to be a good person. My second horse was already at my boarding barn, I had known him for 2 years, he had the same vet (so I would have to get an outside vet to do the check) and he was $600...so I didn't bother with him. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I've purchased 4, only one had any kind of vet check. It was just flexions and lunging. Flipped and sold him in a year. One of the others was a rescue yearling, other two are my currents. 

I wish I had gotten them checked. I didn't get the one done because his owner had gotten one done only 6mo earlier and told me the results. We were friends and I trusted her. Found out on his insurance exam a few things that would have been nice to know before. 
Other one I had been riding for a few months and he was a steal of a deal so I bought him. There's nothing particularly concerning about him, but he's not without any problems. 

In the future, unless it's a pity purchase I'm going to vet them, regardless of the purchase price.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Depends on how much of a risk you are willing to take on a horse. For many people who are pouring their life savings into a horse that they are have been dreaming about... those are the people that SHOULD BE getting a vet check. 

If you have the money to treat what ever medically might pop up or be willing to euthanize if something catastrophic shows. Then don't worry about it. If you don't mind flushing money don't the drain if the horse turns out to have navicular or arthritis that you could have avoided... great! 

But for a basic $250-1000 (it can go much higher if you are doing back X-rays or a more extensive ppe) of a X-rays and flexions a good vet can get you a lot of information on the horses future soundness... or show something that can reduce the price significantly in many cases. 

I often am willing to take a risk on lower costs horses, but many of those horses are cheap for a reason.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Two things for me. Can I afford to lose the money I paid for this horse? In other words, just go out and buy another one of equal or higher value? If "NO" then vet check. If "YES", then could I sell the horse tomorrow for at least what I paid? If "NO" then no vet check and probably walk away from the sale. Unless it's a 'pity purchase' and those are very few and far between. If "YES" then no vet check, just go on and if need be sell the horse.

And regardless of the answers to those questions, certain circumstances demand a check. #1, AGE, if the horse is over 10 or 12 years, and been used for anything, then I will do at least a cursory soundness exam. #2, HIGH DOLLAR purchase, if the horse is $10K or over, I want a vet check.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Not super on topic, but... I know a lady who now goes as far as to get an ultrasound done of the front legs after buying a horse for her daughter that ended up having an old tear that no one knew about. She checked sound, but it was reinjured later. After spending thousands on stem cell therapy and special shoes, they now have a somewhat sound mare they can w/t around on. This horse used to compete 1.10+ and was to he the daughter's step up horse.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dehda01 said:


> If you have the money to treat what ever medically might pop up or be willing to euthanize if something catastrophic shows. Then don't worry about it. If you don't mind flushing money don't the drain if the horse turns out to have navicular or arthritis that you could have avoided... great!


My vet always said their are 2 kinds of horses... The ones that have arthritis... and the ones that are going to get it...

As for Navicular... I have a navicular horse. I bred my healthy mare (she's 21 and sound) to his healthy dad (he's 15 and sound)... and my guy has navicular.... It happens...

You can attempt to avoid it with proper trims, taking into account the conformation of the horse (weight to shoe size ratio) and by staying away from breeds that are prone to it... but... I'm a QH person so...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

My first horse was given to me and I did not have a vet check. She was an older show horse turned broodmare that had not been ridden in 8 years. She came with a couple of problems but still a good riding horse. 
My second I purchased for 3000. and had a ppe done with her. I thought her price was a steal so a little weary of why. I've had couple of fixable issues with her but not because of anything previous to when I bought her. 
The last one I acquired I did not have a vet check. I bought her fairly cheap. I liked her so I took my chances. She was sound when I bought her, has not taken a lame step since I've had her, and no other illnesses. I think it all boils down to what kind of risks you want to take, what experiences you've had in the past and what you are comfortable with.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Lots of factors in considering a vet check. 

1- cost of horse; anything $1000 or less, no; over $1000, yes

2- potential use of horse; if completion horse, yes; pleasure riding, no

3- age of horse; under 5, no; over 5, yes

4- knowledge of horse and/or seller; known seller and horse for over a year, no; unknown seller and horse, yes

5- experience of buyer. Since I have had horses since I was 10, I feel fairly confident judging a horse especially if I know his history. If I see _anything at all_ that makes me think the horse may have issues, I get a vet exam or pass on the horse.

6- if the seller is willing to guarantee health, then yes. We both need to know

The type of vet exam is important too. If I am spending money on a performance horse, I need that horse to be able to perform. He will get a very complete exam if for no other reason than to have a starting point. All horses change over time

For a $2000 kids horse, it would just be a basic exam unless something turned up.

I once did a PPE on a horse in another state that I hadn't seen. The vet called me as soon as he saw hoof issues and advised me not to finish the exam. That only cost me $200 and was well worth it! 

So of course the answer as always is...it depends! :biggrin:


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I live In a very non-horsey country, so never. We don't have equestrian vets, just your typical cat-dog-live stock guys who can't treat anything horse specific so it's pointless. I'm novice but I got very lucky with my mare. Unfortunately, if anything happens to her other than most common mammalian ailments, we are up a creek without an x-Ray machine.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Unfortunately, I feel like vet checks are necessary for nearly every horse purchase, because if you don't spend the money up front to catch something, you could be spending thousands down the line. For example, my close friend bought a yearling for under $1,500. Unknown to her, he had a fractured navicular bone. Four years later, x-rays, special shoeing, stall rest and more, the horse is sound BUT that is thousands of dollars that she could of spent on another horse.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

farmpony84 said:


> My vet always said their are 2 kinds of horses... The ones that have arthritis... and the ones that are going to get it...
> 
> As for Navicular... I have a navicular horse. I bred my healthy mare (she's 21 and sound) to his healthy dad (he's 15 and sound)... and my guy has navicular.... It happens...
> 
> You can attempt to avoid it with proper trims, taking into account the conformation of the horse (weight to shoe size ratio) and by staying away from breeds that are prone to it... but... I'm a QH person so...


While basically everything will eventually get arthritis....but significant hock arthritis(or in bony changes in joints) in a 5-7 yr old is a lot different than in a 15 yr old horse. And while I am happy to do maintence on my teenage campaigner, I don't want to have to do the same maintenance to keep a 6yr old horse sound. 

Which is why basic X-rays and even basic flexions and walking away before X-rays have saved me enormous amounts of blood, sweat and tears from horses I loved, but had horrible legs and would not have been able to stand up to the work I needed them to do. And unfortunately I then saw them get bought by other people showing in the circuit who then had to retire them and euthanized them early because of significant health problems. While I loved the horse, I am glad I was able to walk away and get the horse I got instead... 

that said my husband's horse... who we didn't do a PPE on had severe hock Arthritis. Luckily he took good care of my husband and I can offer him a soft place to be until he is ready to go... but he has needed to be retired for the last 10 years and he is only 22yr old and is a true cripple even on NSAIDs and inj. He is lucky we love him.


----------



## bringmetoast (Sep 18, 2013)

I had a vet check done on my gelding before I bought him, but he is my first horse so I definitely wanted someone qualified to look at him, plus I was listening to my trainer and trying to do the "right thing." He is not perfect, but he's fine for a pleasure horse which is what I wanted. Before him, I seriously looked at two other horses, also paid for vet checks and found lots of issues (more so one, than the other) but I am glad I had it done. Though it sucked to spend a few hundred dollars on someone else's horse. All of the horses I looked at were under $3000 and all were in the range of 9-14 years old, and I was buying for pleasure only, no competition. My biggest concerns (physically) were good feet/legs.

My mom has a 11 yr old TWH that she bought for under $3000 as a pleasure horse, did not do a vet check. And her mare is, well, healthy as a horse, haha. So she lucked out.

We also looked at rescue horses previously and one rescue did not require you do a vet check and even told us on older horses, they didn't see the point.

I think it comes down to how comfortable/experienced you are when looking at horses. And the intended use of the horse. I agree that some horses, for their age/condition and intended use, probably don't need a vet check.

But as a first time buyer, I was too paranoid for that, so I handed over my money...multiple times, haha.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I think all the replies here have been pretty similar to my opinions on the topic. I've bought two horses myself. The first one I did get a PPE done because this was the first horse I ever bought myself and now that it was MY money, I guess I felt the need to make sure he was good to go. However, I did just buy a filly the way everybody says not to; sight unseen over the internet with no vet check, lol. My reasoning is that she's only 2 years old and has never been saddled, so there's much less of a chance there's something wrong with her than a 10 year old barrel racing horse, for instance. My other reasoning is that I am able to pay for any problems that may pop up, and am pretty able to deal with just about anything that could go wrong. I don't like selling animals, so I like to stick with them through thick and thin. Not everyone can do that because of various reasons (money, space, etc) but I am able to, so I do it. I'm fine with my decision to buy this filly never seeing her in person and with no vet check.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Like many others here I have not vet checked any horse I have ever purchased. That being said I have never paid more than $1K for a horse. And the horse I did purchase for $1000 ended up with Navicular. We had owned her about 6 yrs before she presented though.

If I were to purchase a horse that had been shown or jumped or even a WP horse I would have a PPE done. Many show horses are started early and end up with issues down the road.

We trail ride and generally purchase horses that have only been trail ridden. Not that a trail horse cannot have lameness issues but as a seasoned horse owner I feel confident in choosing a relatively healthy horse.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't usually vet check unless I'm buying a performance prospect started by somebody else. Because I know I won't lame up a horse, but I don't know about other people.

I also, however, can do most of my own vet check. I can flex test, see movement, have enough knowledge of the equine body to recognize symptoms of drugging, and I can feel all their muscles, tell when they are out chiropractically, etc. The vet, for me, is just an extra set of eyes, because no human being is perfect.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I didn't vet check my first horse but he was free and I didn't see the point, when he saw the vet they did some flexion tests and he came out sound from those. We have had some issues with him but he was free so that is to be expected, he's still a great riding horse and can W/T/C and do low level stuff and that's all I want him for so it doesn't bother me. 

My next horse will be a weanling so I don't think I will get one for that one either.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Got vet checks on both my horses, but just a basic exam. No bloodwork or X-rays. 

They're my first horses since I was a kid. Paid decent money for them (4K and up) and felt I should be responsible about buying horses I didn't know from people I didn't know (both were found through ads). Also, the first horse was for my then 10 yr old daughter. Her first horse, she wanted to compete (which she has done, and very successfully!) so I didn't want the heartbreak of taking a horse home only to find he is lame or has health issues that would prevent him from being all my daughter wanted him to be. It's one thing for an adult to make an assessment and decide the horse needs to be re-homed or even euthanized, but try explaining that to a 10 year old kid. 

Does a vet check guarantee the horse will be healthy forever? Of course not. But it increases the odds of finding major problems - at least health-wise. Temperament-wise, we got scammed with our second horse who may have been drugged prior to us trying her out. She is, however, quite healthy!!! Neither has been lame a day since we bought them.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't get pre-purchase exams, but...

I do my own lameness exams and can assess lung sounds and fitness. I always buy a horse with at least three options for his use. 

If I'm buying for someone else, I may get a pre-purchase exam in order to reduce the risk to both the buyer and me.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quite honestly, before HF, I had never heard of a PPE (as crazy as that sounds). It just wasn't a thing with the horse people I was involved with.
Thankfully in the two horse purchases I was a part of, it never bit me where the sun don't shine.
Only health issues the horses have really had is injuries during the time that we have owned them, mostly minor ones at that, none of it any fault of the previous owners. Currently dealing with the repercussions of my mare kicking the fence at a gelding, which now has her in an on/off lameness.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm similar to some others, I've never gotten a vet check on any of mine either. But, like farmpony, I generally only get greenies or babies. The most I've spent on any current horse is about $1200 for my Dad's horse. All the rest of mine were $500 or less (many were free), because I prefer to buy a horse that knows nothing so I don't have to do any corrective training.


However, if I were buying anything over $5000, or something that would be destined to be a competitive show horse, then I would probably get one and go all out, including x-rays and the whole 9 yards.


I'm fortunate to have the knowledge and be in a situation that if I end up with a horse that won't physically stand up to the job I need done or gets mildly crippled, I can train them up to go be someone's plodding back yard horse....or I can give them a retirement here. Done that a couple of times over the years. Had a Two Eyed Jack gelding that was a great horse but got tangled in some hidden farm equipment one day (not my pasture) and was never 100% sound after that. He'd do okay until you asked him to do something hard like hard stops/turns or roping something, then he'd be lame for a few days. He was a super sweet, gentle thing so he found a new home with a family who wanted a pet that could pack the grandkids around when they came for a visit. On the other hand, I have Jesse. He was given to me because he couldn't stand up to feedlot work where he was without going lame. Got him just shortly before my nephew lost his horse to an illness. Anyway, Jesse wouldn't stand up to what I need, but he and Braden clicked and he works great for the 5 or 6 times a year Braden rides, he's also super gentle and is cool with everything, including flags and parades and rodeos....so he'll be here until he dies because I know that, even though he can't be worked hard, he's safe to toss a beginner on and let them wander around without having to worry.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm in the camp of buying horses without vet checks. My first ever horse was a BIG mistake, but I was a teenager and didn't know a whole lot at the time.

2nd horse was only $100 (off-track Standie) and I bought him off my employer. I was familiar with this horse and his problems..and he has stood the test of time. 

3rd horse was $500 and bought him sight unseen off the track. He is lame and always will be, but I knew he would just be a pasture pet anyway. He's a great companion and I'm glad he has a good home to retire.

Last horse was an untrained 2 yo - she was the most expensive, but still under $2k and figured she is young enough to be OK. So far so good. 

If I were spending top dollar I think the price of the PPE would be worth the piece of mind though.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm also in the boat of never having had a PPE. It just wasn't a thing in my family. If a horse got home and ended up lame, it was sold on or put down. My personal horses, I didn't pay much for. Trouble was $500 and has only cost me his gelding.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I got a vet check for my first horse and none after.

Why? Well i don't have great experiences with vets. They're good if you are treating an obvious issue but I have seen some miss subtle issues that i could pick.

I don't feel all that confident in my ability to diagnose an issue or know what it is but i am pretty confident in my "something isn't quite right" feelers and then i judt pass on the horse.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've never really had a PPE done but a couple of times I've asked my vet about an issue I've seen while looking at a couple of different youngsters to buy. One was a 2 year old that was over at the knee and another was a weanling that was cow hocked. He advised me to pass on both those occasions so I did.


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

I didn't get a PPE either when I bought my mare. Guess I was lucky because I was quite inexperienced back then. She turned out ok, I only wanted a leisure horse anyway.

Not getting vets involved when buying a horse is the norm here. I guess I am another one that joins the club of never even hearing it before HF.

BO buys lots of horses for training and selling, he never called a vet to check on them, actually we keep our vet visits to emergencies, like a horse needing stitches, colic, severe coughing or lameness, for example.
BO is so experienced he gives every horse their vaccines and deworming.

So far so good...


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I have never gotten a vet check on any of the horses I've purchased but then again I have only bought horses I have observed (both openly and secretly) over several months being handled by their previous owners. Then I'd go to other observers and ask what was being done with the horse and how. I never have and never will spend over $4000 for a horse. I also never, ever sell the horses I buy.

Now if I won the lottery and for some crazy reason I wanted to buy a horse over that dollar amount, I would definitely spring for a complete vet check and _I'd make darn sure not to use the seller's vet._ I've seen too many people in my area sell horses based on a vet check from their own vet and being a customer, facts were fudged _to say the least._ 

I think buying a horse out of state can be one of the riskiest things a person can do. Many permanently lame horses were sold out of the boarding barn I just left to unsuspecting buyers from 1 or 2 states away. They get the horse home, the drugs wear off and they are stuck with a completely unusable horse. Did they get their money back? Absolutely not, their calls and texts were ignored and then blocked.


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

I have not gotten any PPE's done on my horses. They are generally very cheap, older, sometimes rescues, and I expect to have a few problems with them. I have paid anywhere from $50-$900 for mine.

My last horse purchase was $400. I bought him from the Amish. His previous career was a buggy horse. They were upfront with me and told me he was getting sore after long drives. Short trips were no problem. Long drives around here are considered 20 miles or better usually most of that trotting. I just figured I was going to be using him much lighter than that. Right now we just hack around the farm.


----------



## fuzzycat (Dec 19, 2014)

I've had so many horses that were given to me, and I already knew a lot about them. Those horses never got a PPE. 

I bought a 3yo TB, got a PPE on him. Nothing drastic, but it gave me insight into things I wasn't qualified to tell.

I passed on a 2yo TB, at the advice of a PPE vet. He told me the horse had signs of terrible fly allergies and I would be doomed to a stalled horse. 

Then there's the horse I cancelled out of on the day of PPE, before the vet even got there. Why? The horse turned into an unmanageable, fire-breathing dragon that day. Left me wondering what drugs he was on every other day that I saw him. Cancelled the appointment and walked.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Vet checks are personal preference. It's what you are comfortable with. 

If someone wants to do a pre-purchase exam on an unridden 2-year-old prospect, go right ahead. That's your choice. 

Personally, I've never done a pre-purchase exam on any horse I've purchased. I'm okay with that and willing to deal with the "consequences". ;-) But then again, I've never purchased an extremely expensive horse or a horse that is already trained in a certain event. I also feel like I've got a pretty good eye for lameness red flags and I give the horse a pretty good look over myself anyway. 

If I ever would buy a finished barrel horse (or even started), I absolutely would do a pre-purchase exam. Barrels is hard on a horse's body. 

It all comes down to what the buyer is comfortable with. A pre-purchase exam almost always finds _something_. Then it's up to the buyer to determine how far they want to take the exam (x-rays, ultrasound, etc) or what they want to do with the information.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I've never had a PPE on any of the horses I've owned, with my 1st horse bought well over 40 years ago. My current mare was taken in for the equivalent of a PPE after I bought her, just to confirm what I was already pretty sure of. I knew when I first saw her that she had bad front feet, but she was a steady horse with a good head and I didn't have a problem knowing she'd always have to have shoes. I only wanted her for trail riding and she's been exactly what I wanted: A go anywhere, nothing phases her, trail horse.

My other horse was adopted from a rescue, sight unseen except for a few videos. 3 coming 4, born feral, RMH. His first vet check was the mandatory 6 month for the adoption and the vet found nothing wrong with him.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

In 55+ years of having horses, I have never had a vet check. The truth is, for most of the horses I have bought, the vet check would have been more than I paid for the horse. I usually got problem horses and worked with them and they have usually worked out fine. 
Sometimes people I know have had a vet check and decided not to buy a horse and that horse has gone on to a good career and on the opposite side, had a vet check and bought the horse and then have had unforseen problems with the horse.

If I was going to buy a very expensive horse I would probably get a vet check.

There's an old saying "You pays your money and you takes your chances"


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It really depends on the situation. I've never gotten a vet check either, my last two horses Daytona & Lexi I bought from the place I was riding, & I totally trusted their judgment. Turns out nothing was wrong & everything was fine.
However, I feel like you 'should' get a vet check if you really don't trust the seller or you have that feeling like it'd be a good idea. I mean, it doesn't hurt to get one...hurts your wallet LOL but if you want to be on the safe side sure. I seem to like to take my chances.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have never gotten a Vet check. I have not paid more than $2500.00 for a horse. 
I have the Seller ride them first. At a walk jog and lope. Then I put my hand up towards the eye to see if there is a response or no response, rub the sides and face and ears, in between hind legs, pull on the tail , rub under the belly. Look for symmetrical muscling from the front and rear, feel the legs, look at the soles of the hooves. Look at the teeth. I also will clap my hand in front of their face, A reactive skittish horse will jump , they should all look. If they don't look or perk the ears, I have walked away, because to me that is a doped horse.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I always get a PPE, mainly because I keep horses for life & don't want any eye or messed up teeth issues.
I take my farrier with me when I think I found one I want.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Since I was usually on the seller end, and only bought the odd weanlings and yearlings, plus a horse off the track, mainly as a broodmare, I never myself had a vet check done, on a horse I bought
I have encouraged, facilitated vet checks, on any horses we sold. Some buyers did have vet checks done, while some bought horses,purely over the internet, far away as the Czech Republic, based on reputation, and videos
It is actually in the interest of a reputable seller, who has business based on satisfied customers, for a buyer to have a PPE done
Of course $500 horses, are more auction type, horses, where it just remains buyer'luck'and not worth doing PPE. No sense doing a three hundred and up, PPE on a 500 dollar horse, JMO!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Bright Stride Equine said:


> I already feel some of you getting worked up over that title...but hear me out.
> 
> I regularly say to people 'if you can't afford the vet check, you can't afford the horse'. However, as I become more involved in the industry though my own business I am wondering when would you personally not get a vet check? What knowledge would you want to have? What situations would you get/not get one in?
> 
> ...


The question isn't so much what would you do about the vet check, but rather what would you do with the horse when it can't serve its intended purpose because of a health issue that could have been uncovered in a vet check?

What do you do with that $500 horse that you meant to have a lesson horse that can't serve as a lesson horse? Maybe he was drugged, or maybe he had an injury that got worse through work. What do you do then?

I think that's the bigger question to answer, and then you can know what risks you can take.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I only do vet checks on horses I can't afford to replace, or who must be fully sound for a specific purpose.


A $1000 backyard trail pony will be checked over by my own hands and eyes. A $4000 prospect I hope to someday show is getting a PPE.


----------



## Capparouge (Oct 3, 2016)

to me the cost/value of the horse shouldent matter, its the health and wellbeing should, whether free or $3000, I would personally.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

The only circumstance I can think of is if the horse is known to have an injury that makes riding it a problem and I'm just giving it a home. 

A $500 horse can have plenty of problems that could be a time bomb with regular riding and schooling. 

To me that vet check is the cheapest thing you could do besides pass it up altogether.


----------

